
The Ultimate Guide to Writing and Publishing with Markdown - grflynn
http://blog.ghost.org/markdown/
======
theophrastus
A nice summary, thank you. Yet given Markdown's history (Aaron Swartz and John
Gruber) any "Ultimate Guide" should perhaps include some sort of open-
source/linux subsection under the Editors and Apps list, (with currently over
80 Debian packages directly related to Markdown management)

------
Maken
Remember LaTeX? It's back... in web form!

